# Inside work shoes



## 120ToTheFingers (Apr 14, 2016)

I am wanting to get some shoes to wear at work, I have been working at the same location since I started my apprenticeship 10+ months ago, and it's mostly inside as well as not hot (for me that is). I have been wearing my steel toe work boots, but they aren't necessarily comfortable. 

What are some good shoes to wear for basic day-day inside work? Should I get hiking style shoes or just basic Tennis shoes? Thanks for the help.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

If you are going hiking, but a hiking boot. If you are working indoors on concrete or flat floors, but a boot that is flat on the bottom. 

For indoor work I have a pair of Red Wing oxfords. The most comfortable boot I have ever worn. Fixed some food problems I had. You can't tell that they are not 8" boots when your pant legs are down. 

If you do go with a 6" or 8" boot, I would go with ones that have a flat bottom. Just have different boots for ditch and extension ladder work.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you are climbing a ladder at all buy a decent boot. Nothing worse than climbing a ladder in tennis shoes. I have used redwings for 30 years.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I haven't worn boots in years. Since going into business for myself doing mostly resi work I wear sneakers everyday. 

120ToTheFingers, what does your employer say? There is insurance and OSHA to worry about.


----------



## 120ToTheFingers (Apr 14, 2016)

My employer is pretty lenient. He has a "be comfortable" mentality. After all if your comfortable you work faster safer (generally speaking).

I would love some redwings but my bank account may not. Do you fellas remember what you spent on yours?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

120ToTheFingers said:


> My employer is pretty lenient. He has a "be comfortable" mentality. After all if your comfortable you work faster safer (generally speaking).
> 
> I would love some redwings but my bank account may not. Do you fellas remember what you spent on yours?


$250 but they last me years and years.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I always paid around $175 for my redwings and I also got a 15% discount for being in the union.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

120ToTheFingers said:


> I am wanting to get some shoes to wear at work, I have been working at the same location since I started my apprenticeship 10+ months ago, and it's mostly inside as well as not hot (for me that is). I have been wearing my steel toe work boots, but they aren't necessarily comfortable.
> 
> What are some good shoes to wear for basic day-day inside work? Should I get hiking style shoes or just basic Tennis shoes? Thanks for the help.


As Jersy  stated there is OSHA requirements to worry about. If they walk in there and you have sneakers or running shoes there would be a major penalty involved. Is your boss willing to pay that? I also do resi and don't worry about OSHA so we wear sneakers or boots depending on the employee.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Become a nudist. Free the toenail









When I do service calls, mostly I dump the shoes at the door because we are a suburb of Tokyo. Work in bare feet. Yep! Bare feet. Me and the other 3,000 guys doing rest service work on Oahu, Maui, Kauai, Big Island.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Tennis shoes are for tennis so unless that is what you are doing at work you will want a good quality shoe that offers arch and heel support. To avoid back aches down the road a shoe with a heel is the key (so the docs had told me in the past). I'd look into a work oxford (Redwings are good) or a shoe with a proven track record such as one designed to military specs.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> Tennis shoes are for tennis


I have to disagree. 99.99072% of people who wear tennis shoes don't even own a racket. That statistic is a fact :whistling2:

Since I gave up the Danners and Red Wings and started wearing sneakers, the only difference I have noticed is less sore feet at the end of the day.

I think sneakers are great for people on their feet all day, just my opinion.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I think sneakers are great for nurses! How about Crocks!

Flat bottom work boots fixed my sore feet. They still have arch support. I have an arch that my foot doctor told me puts me in the 90th percentile. I haven't been back to see him in over a year. I was seing him once a month. I do mis his fishing stories. 

You do need a work boot with a heel for extension ladders. And a boot with a heel and tread for mud. 

My work is mostly on flat concrete, step ladders and lifts. Maybe 20% site work. 

$400 for two pairs of boots will last me three years.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jrzy said:


> I have to disagree. 99.99072% of people who wear tennis shoes don't even own a racket. That statistic is a fact :whistling2:
> 
> Since I gave up the Danners and Red Wings and started wearing sneakers, the only difference I have noticed is less sore feet at the end of the day.
> 
> I think sneakers are great for people on their feet all day, just my opinion.


I think the national association of podiatrists would disagree with you but they do enjoy the income from those on your side. Proper foot and ankle support saves you way down the line.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> I think sneakers are great for nurses! How about Crocks!
> 
> Flat bottom work boots fixed my sore feet. They still have arch support. I have an arch that my foot doctor told me puts me in the 90th percentile. I haven't been back to see him in over a year. I was seing him once a month. I do mis his fishing stories.
> 
> ...



I was told a heeled boot would take away end of day lower back pain and after making the switch I found they did. I guess individual foot / arch physiology would dictate what works for you.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Leather*

I have worked in a plant for 40 years, and I want only a leather work boot to protect my feet. A few things. 
1. As an electrician I have timberline electricians boots (non-conductive soft toe) that has been ok with 3 different employers. 
2. Get your feet measured when you by shoes, I just found out that the length don't always matter it is the side thing they use that does. When I would buy boots size 8 1/2 and check for room in the toe I had to buy EEE to get a boot that felt good. A couple of pairs ago I told them to tell me what size I take not what I wear. Turns out my foot were a 9 1/2 W the distance from heel to curve was 9 1/2. There is more room in toe but it made a world of difference.
3. Get a boot dryer to dry sweat and wetness. 
4. Insoles help allot but sometimes getting the old ones out is hard.
Spend the money for a great pair of boots you won't be sorry at the end of the day.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm clumsy so I wear work boots. Even as a kid, I was always bashing toes and losing toenails. I had a nail go through my foot once. I started wearing steel toed boots in high school just to protect myself from everyday life.

These days I wear 6" composite toe work boots. Hiker style work boots are just a marketing gimmick. 

I will wear sneakers when doing finishing work on finished floor because booties won't fit over work boots.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

These look nice.

http://workboots.com/reebok-leelap-...cwCFRMlgQod1BgB8Q#/15607/438,3820,5131/1?dl=b


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I wear these. They're comfortable.

http://www.amazon.com/Reebok-Rapid-Response-RB-Tactical/dp/B00BFA8ZT2


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm surprised you guys down south don't wear steel toes on the job.
With the exception of resi service calls, up here ANY construction site you need green patch. Also, the plants and utilities I've worked at, same thing... no green patch is a quick ticket home 
Not to mention fines if Ministry (Gov't safety guys) shows up to the job.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> I wear these. They're comfortable.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Reebok-Rapid-Response-RB-Tactical/dp/B00BFA8ZT2


Those look close to the last ones I was wearing. http://www.shoes.com/mens-timberland-pro-powertrain-alloy-safety-toe-esd-mid-black-synthetic-p2_id425000?adtrack=gpa&term=Men%2527s+Timberland+PRO%25AE+Powertrain+Alloy+Safety+Toe+ESD+Mid&offer=&device=c&network=g&matchtype=&mkwid=&creative=&pcid=425000&adpos=1o3&gclid=CjwKEAjwguu5BRDq8uSKhaKIzDkSJACQ7WJlLuthq3YNVYNeyTzZQ1CkSTUH-x4PoZqXY3EQ6gQZHBoCdpvw_wcB


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jrzy said:


> I always paid around $175 for my redwings and I also got a 15% discount for being in the union.


Yea, they charge me 15% extra for not being union. People around here really love the unions.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

emtnut said:


> I'm surprised you guys down south don't wear steel toes on the job.
> With the exception of resi service calls, up here ANY construction site you need green patch. Also, the plants and utilities I've worked at, same thing... no green patch is a quick ticket home
> 
> 
> ...



Safety toe is a requirement on most job sites. 

I have been between two job sites the last few months. Both GC's are from out of state. The most over the top safety I have ever seen. Most of the time I am in a life jacket or harness on a yo-yo. 

Every small thing needs a pre task job analysis card filled out. A hot work permit to plug in a hot box, fire extinguisher within so many feet in case the sand catches on fire! There is no gas or flammable in the sand. 

Don't mis the stretch and bend at 7:00 AM or they will send you home!


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Red wings when outside. In houses that have new floor. Crocs on at the door. How about those keens? Safety toe and some vents so feet stay aired and dry.i love my wings but hate sweaty feet. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

just the cowboy said:


> I have worked in a plant for 40 years, and I want only a leather work boot to protect my feet. A few things.
> 2. Get your feet measured when you by shoes, I just found out that the length don't always matter it is the side thing they use that does.


I had this problem too. I was not really minding on the job, but once I got home and sat down for a while, the feets would hurt like a bitch when I stood up. I was wearing regular width and needed the wide width across the toes. It took a while to find a pair that fit right, I had to change brands. 

People don't believe me but once they're broken in, very plain no frills boots are the most comfortable thing for me. I have learned not to go by what feels comfortable when you first put them on. It's like walking in sand, it feels nice for a minute but beyond that a more solid surface is better. The nice spongy insoles and padding and etc. might feel nice at first but there's too much slop in the fit, I am better off at the end of the day with something more simple and more stable.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The very best thing you can put under your feet to make them feel comfortable and wonderful is a surfboard. Currently mine is a mini tanker.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> The very best thing you can put under your feet to make them feel comfortable and wonderful is a surfboard. Currently mine is a mini tanker.


The only thing that should be on a board is your belly :thumbup:


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

I wear these "Irish Setter 83606 AT"....I like the flat soft sole.


----------



## Christodoulos307 (Jun 7, 2016)

I like my keens, I have 3 pairs of them. One with and one without safety toe for work and a pair I wear when I'm not working. Started wearing them when I worked in the oil field and never looked back. I have heard great things about red wings but never owned any. Danners aren't bad either, I've owned them in the past and they lasted quite awhile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Second the Keen's.

I used to wear Redwings but I think the quality, fit, and finish has begun to fade. My feet were beginning to hurt on a regular basis, tried some different models and same thing.

Switched over to Keen and been using them for about 5 years now. Love them, these ones are USA made too if that means anything to you.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3IP4HY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wonder if the steel toe has ever really helped anyone/?


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I wonder if the steel toe has ever really helped anyone/?




I'm sure in the old days. When I went to the red wing store I asked for a pull on made in USA boot with a composite toe and no such thing existed then. Maybe two years ago. If some thing falls on my foot it always hits exactly where the steel ends. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd love to wear steel toes again. These feet have deteriorated to the point where orthotics only buy a day and a half of painless walking in soft boots. So it's sneakers by default unless in a trench or on a slab surrounded by jagged sheet metal. When the next layoffs loom, research into surgery will become a priority.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

New Balance makes a line of shoes that are light,comfortable,fit perfect,reasonable price. I've been wearing them about two years for all types of work.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Switched said:


> Second the Keen's.
> 
> I used to wear Redwings but I think the quality, fit, and finish has begun to fade. My feet were beginning to hurt on a regular basis, tried some different models and same thing.
> 
> ...


I could never order boots without trying them on.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

backstay said:


> I could never order boots without trying them on.


First pair I had I figured out which model I liked in the store, second pair I just ordered the same ones.

Try Zappos, they send you the shoes and if they don't fit you just send them back and they send you another pair or refund your money. It's a billion dollar industry, they have figured out a way to make it work.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I wonder if the steel toe has ever really helped anyone/?


Yup.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Story behind that?


----------



## cook0821 (Mar 23, 2015)

Anyone have a suggestion for something comfortable inside a plant? Walking most the day on concrete 3+miles. Composite toe, American made, something light.

I wore Redwings most my electrician career (4433's i think). Wanted to get something with more durability on the sole so i picked up the 6" Danner Quarries that used a vibram outsole. Were cheaper than Redwings as well. Both were great for resi work. Not so much on concrete though. After 2 weeks my feet are praying for something with comfort.

Tried a pair of the Timberland pro 6" boondocks (imported though i think) and they felt like pillows on my feet, though they were a bit heavy just holding them in my hand. Another brand I just discovered is Keen. Never heard of them before. Might give them a try.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

https://www.daytonboots.com/

The last word in Canadian boots: Dayton.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> https://www.daytonboots.com/
> 
> The last word in Canadian boots: Dayton.


Thank you, telsa . Dayton are damn good boots. Another Canadian manufacturer is Terra. They list their Canadian made boots on their site. I have worn a pair of Terras now for four years and not even the laces have worn out.

https://www.terrafootwear.com/Store/tabid/62/language/en-CA/Default.aspx?txtSearch=made+in+canada


----------



## T-Steve (Mar 9, 2017)

It's kind of fun to contribute to a zombie thread, but: I tried numerous US-made Red Wings for years but finally settled on these for plant maintenance (about 5-8 miles per day):
http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/6338-red-wing-shoes/6338-red-wing-mens-athletic-black-orange

These Red Wings have a footbed that is better than most athletic shoes. And the aluminum toe doesn't pinch, ever. I get a new pair about every three years.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

emtnut said:


> I'm surprised you guys down south don't wear steel toes on the job.





emtnut said:


> With the exception of resi service calls, up here ANY construction site you need green patch. Also, the plants and utilities I've worked at, same thing... no green patch is a quick ticket home
> Not to mention fines if Ministry (Gov't safety guys) shows up to the job.



What's the green patch signify? That is a new one to me.
My Red Wing safety shoes don't have that, but they are 7-8 years old and have been resoled a couple of times.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cook0821 said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for something comfortable inside a plant? Walking most the day on concrete 3+miles. Composite toe, American made, something light.
> 
> I wore Redwings most my electrician career (4433's i think). Wanted to get something with more durability on the sole so i picked up the 6" Danner Quarries that used a vibram outsole. Were cheaper than Redwings as well. Both were great for resi work. Not so much on concrete though. After 2 weeks my feet are praying for something with comfort.
> 
> Tried a pair of the Timberland pro 6" boondocks (imported though i think) and they felt like pillows on my feet, though they were a bit heavy just holding them in my hand. Another brand I just discovered is Keen. Never heard of them before. Might give them a try.


I had great results from Timberland Pros, I've used 4 or 5 different models.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I have had about 6 pairs of these over the year they last a few years. The pair i have now, i resoled them once they are 3 years old. They cost around 200 bucks. 

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/2156-red-wing-shoes/2156-red-wing-mens-chukka-brown

The soles on these boots are shallow they won't track dirt into a finished space.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I wear doc martins 7A74 (brown not black). CSA approved and I like the looks of them (I like to look nice on the job site). I polish them up once in awhile...










^^ here...
http://www.drmartens.com/us/p/industrial-boots-industrial-bear-7a74-esr

Then I populate them with a set of *Laser Cut Orthotics*...










I wear them all the time (I'm a fine looking fellow (read handsome) but don't really own a tie so don't need basic shoes).

Get the nails done for when you pull the boots at lunch time on a hot day.

Cover the nails with a nice pair of *WigWam Hiking socks*...










^^ here...
http://www.wigwam.com/products/p-hiking-outdoor-pro-socks.aspx?productid=2386


*Not really related* but... balz... If you got em, well some might want to put them somewhere. How about a *pocket*? Once tried you won't go back. Might I suggest a pair of *2 UN DR*...










^^ here...
https://2undr.com/us/

Top off all of that with a nice pair of Cargo pants, love the *pockets*, a nice shirt, shave and like you are good to go.

:thumbsup:

*Edit:* Seeing as how I strayed from the topic a bit if you have to shovel snow get a modern snow shovel... << dave's tip of the day


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

bill39 said:


> What's the green patch signify? That is a new one to me.
> My Red Wing safety shoes don't have that, but they are 7-8 years old and have been resoled a couple of times.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.​




Green Patch: 
"The green triangle appears on safety shoes that offer a Grade 1 protective toe capable of withstanding impacts of 125 Joules or greater, as well as sole puncture protection comprised of a steel plate or approved composite material."

Omega Patch (Ohm symbol):
The Omega symbol indicates that the sole provides resistance to electric shock. Safety shoes with ESR soles are tested to withstand 18,000 Volts and are required in any industry where workers may come into contact with live electrical conductors.

All that to say, steel/composite toe and shank, and electrical resistant
The 'green patch' is a CSA thing ... thought you guys would have something similar.​


----------

